# VERY exciting news today at Arreau!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Five weeks ago my fiancé, and Journey and I loaded into the car and drove to New Orleans for a whirlwind of a trip to breed our girl to Tabatha's hunka hunka burnin' love- Brees- CH. Salvation By The Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. It was wonderful spending some time with Tabatha and learning about her beloved city. Brees is an absolute doll, loving to lean in for some lovin' and a big body rub. Brees liked Journey, Journey liked Brees and yesterday we got exciting news! I was not convinced Journey was pregnant, so we took her to have an ultrasound done and the vet suspects seven to nine gorgeous little buns in that oven. THAT sure makes the 4,430 kilometer round trip in four days worth it. I cannot wait to see the little goobers!!

The fairy tale:

Journey as a wee one



Brees as a wee one



Journey as a teenager



Brees as a teenager



Journey the Champion



Brees the Champion



The result!!



Did I do good Mama?



Her figure after the vet appointment. Hard to fathom there are 7 to 9 babies in there!




As you can imagine, all the prospective parents are pretty pumped!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very exciting - they should be especially beautiful puppies. When I looked at the first scan photo I saw one large puppy looking back at me - nose, ears, topknot and floppy front paws!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Huge congrats! Wow, those two are stunning parents to say the least. I can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! Those are going to be some gorgeous puppies!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations Cherie! What great news! (and I love how you tell the story!)


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you Cherie and momma dog too. She's such a star.... Love her to pieces.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats, those will be beautiful puppies!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! That's a dream breeding! Congrats, and I can't wait to see those pups!

--Q


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats ! You have a lot going in the puppy department lately ! It must be so exciting every time !


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Why should you be surprised? Journey is a GOOD girl! Congratulations, and nice pictures from the past.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

OUTSTANDING! 

But then we expect nothing less from Miss Journey. She's such a good Mommy.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What a gorgeous match! I'm thinking Pearly Girl isn't going to be the only apricot beauty in residence............ Is Brees as pale as he looks on the screen? Due date?
Love all these Arreau babies!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So, Journey just likes to journey, doesn't she? ;-)

This is going to be an exciting litter!!!

(I'm a wee bit disappointed that you were this close to Texas and I didn't know to come hunt you down and say hi while getting to bask in the glow that is Journey)


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Journey and Brees are both STUNNING! Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes Brees is a very light apricot. We expect we will see varying shades of apricot in this litter. They are due around June 12th.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

How exciting. And how gorgeous are those dogs

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such pretty dogs! They should have some lovely little pups. I bet you're excited to see how these ones all turn out.

I'm curious...why does that handler have his thumb over her nose when showing her? That covers up her pretty muzzle. She has _such _a pretty face. Shouldn't he keep his fingers just on the edges and underneath? That's how I was taught anyhow. I'm not the expert. But I never noticed handlers holding onto the muzzle like that. Is there something I don't know about?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Such pretty dogs! They should have some lovely little pups. I bet you're excited to see how these ones all turn out.
> 
> I'm curious...why does that handler have his thumb over her nose when showing her? That covers up her pretty muzzle. She has _such _a pretty face. Shouldn't he keep his fingers just on the edges and underneath? That's how I was taught anyhow. I'm not the expert. But I never noticed handlers holding onto the muzzle like that. Is there something I don't know about?


It is so they will not shake and ruin their topknot. The judge would have been going over other dogs at this point or his hand would be away from her muzzle. The handler is Will Alexander, who won BIS at Westminster last year with Miss P. the Beagle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is one with Will's assistant and she had removed her hand. The judge was likely approaching them.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such great news!!!! Journey is so lovely, and what a fantastic boy is Brees. Ooohhhh, these will be stunning puppies in the ring. Or in the store, helping their owners shop. Or in the forest. Or at the ocean. Oh my gosh, to own one of these apricot puppies!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Here is one with Will's assistant and she had removed her hand. The judge was likely approaching them.



Ah-ha! I see. That makes sense. I never knew that or noticed anyone doing that. We'd hang onto the chin...underneath with a thumb and fingers but I suppose if a dog shook, he could get away from you. Luckily Matisse never shook. lol. That could be disastersville.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is so they will not shake and ruin their topknot. The judge would have been going over other dogs at this point or his hand would be away from her muzzle. The handler is Will Alexander, who won BIS at Westminster last year with Miss P. the Beagle.


Aha, now I understand why people stand around the grooming area and ringside holding Poodles' muzzles! I wasn't smart enough to figure it out on my own, but have seen this and wondered since it's a breed-specific thing. The Poodles have all seemed quite content with it. Now I feel so silly not getting it on my own. Thank you!!!

Again, so excited for your Journey-Brees puppies. Can't wait .


----------



## bouvsgrl (Jan 7, 2016)

I continually learn things on this forum. What a great brain trust!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Yip! Yip! HooRAY!!!


Brees LOVES his job  
Delighted the pregnancy is confirmed for you.

Will be waiting and watching for news of the birth. Expecting a colorful litter.

NOTE for those interested in and following color - Brees is out of a black sire - no color in the pedigree and a red mother. Two pups (incidentally both are AKC CH :first: ) light apricot/cream as an adult and black. Breeding to black with no color in the pedigree USUALLY doesn't offer great color. Color is sacrificed for the improvement in structure and type. And, despite what information is on the internet as "truth"/science, breeding to BLUE offers more color than breeding to black. BUT, once color is in the pedigree, it doesn't matter the color of the dog, that dog can produce color when bred to color. It wouldn't surprise me at all for Brees and Journey to produce colors with the same intensity that Lombardi and Journey produced. Fingers crossed! 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Yip! Yip! HooRAY!!!
> 
> 
> Brees LOVES his job
> ...


Thank you Tabatha! I'd be tickled if we got colour, but if not, I'll be delighted with beautifully conformed babies who one day produce gorgeous colour. Time is ticking. We will know real soon. And I cannot believe it has already been over two months since you were ripping off shrimp heads for me! Hahaha! And please give that dear lad a snuggle from me.


----------

